# Elektronikas forums >  DC motora vadība.

## peterjo

Vai kāds nevar ieteikt kādu firmu vai "individuālo speciālistu", kas varētu uzprojektēt un arī izgatavot DC mikromotora vadību? Ar virzienu maiņu, apgriezienu maiņu, apstāšanos pie pārāk lielas slodzes utt.

----------


## Didzis

Ko Tu ar to motoru darbināsi? Varbūt ir vieglāk paņemt kādu gatavu shēmu un nemocīties ar jauniem projektiem.

----------


## malacis

Piekrītu Didzim, ka, iespējams, izdevīgāk ir paņemt kādu esošu risinājumu. Elektronika lēta ir tikai taisot vairumā.

Ja Tu definētu sīkāk, varbūt varēsim palīdzēt.
- pielietojums (modelisms vai kas cits)
- aptuvenie motora parametri
- cik naudas esi gatavs izgrūst

----------


## peterjo

Iespējams, ka jums taisnība, bet es neesmu pārliecināts, ka ir gatavs risinaajums.
Runājot par pielietojumu un motoru. Ir man dažas idejas, kurām nepieciešams pavisam nelielas jaudas motors (mikromotors) ar reduktoru. Tukšgaitā darbojas ar apm. 100 mA.
Varu sīkāk aprakstīt tā. Motors griež sviru uz vienu un uz otru pusi pēc attiecīga slēdža nospiešanas. Svirai ir gala slēdži, kuriem ieslēdzoties motors apstājas. Vēl nepieciešms, lai motors samazinātu ātrumu vismaz uz pusi sākot darbu un beidzot darbu. Tas varētu notikt tā, ka svirai atrodoties sākuma stāvoklī ir ielēgts slēdzis, kurš ieslēdz apgiezienus samazinošo shēmu. kad svira ir pārvietojusies par apm 3 cm slēdzis atslēdzas un motors sāk strādāt ar pilnu jaudu. Apm. 3 cm pirms viras ceļa beigām slēdzis atkal ieslēdzas un motora apgriezieni atkal samazinās, līdz motors pavisam apstājas, kad svira atduras pret gala slēdzi. Vēl ir nepieciešama tāda lieta: ja  svirai virzīties pārāk grūti ( t.i. motoram ir pārslodze), tad tam būtu jāatslēdzas.
Nu tā apmēram!  :: 
Runājot par pēdējo jautājumu - cik esmu gatavs maksāt. Es atbildētu tā. Ja kāds ir gatavs pēc šīm prasībām izstrādāt to shēmu, tad esmu gatavs samaksāt tik cik tas maksā. Nu cik tur vajag par detaļām, darbu un zināšanām. Pagaidām es pat aptuveni nezinu cik tas varētu izmaksāt. To jau labāk Jūs zinat  ::

----------


## zzz

Shemochka minimums sastaav no apmeeram 1 rezistora, 2 diodeem, visiem piemineetajiem sleedziem nu un nelielas hernjas atsleegshanai pie paarslodzes (atkariibaa no konstrueeshanas slinkuma u.c. nianseem ~1 relejs plus dazhi citi krikumi, vai pie pilniigaakaa pofigisma - resetablais mikrokorkjis  ::  ) tachu atkariibaa no prasiibu stingruma var kljut arii sarezhgjiitaaka.

Vapros arii cik tuukstoshos eksemplaaru grasies to razhot, vai elektriiba motoram jau ir gatava utt., pie kam ja tieshaam esi gatavs tur zhuuksni mehaanisku sleedzu sabaazt, tad galvenaa kjeepa paliek tikai ar paarslodzes aizsardziibu.

----------


## peterjo

Hmmm... Nu varu tikai cereet, ka buus vajadziiba kaadreiz tos razjot tuukstoshos   ::   Bet par to var runaat daudz un dikti, un man veel radaas dazjas domas - ko tur vajadzeetu iekljaut. Taapeec, ja kaadam ir laiks un gribeeshana uznjemties uztaisiit to sheemu - vajag sameiloties vai sazvaniities un visu izrunaat siikaak.

----------


## Didzis

Da nevajag tur nekādus relejus. Pilni videomaģi ar mikrenēm, kuras griež motorus šurpu turpu, un kurās ir jau iebūvēti strāvas ierobežotāji. Variants, kad shēma sāks darboties ne uz pilnu jaudu, diez vai izdosies. Motoram, lai izkustinātu mehānismu, vajag padot pilnu spriegumu. Piebremzēt motoru pirms cikla beigām principā var, bet vai vajag. Labāk uztaisīt mehānismu ar pēc iespējas mazāku inerci, tad neko bremzēt nevajadzēs. Visu var uztaisīt uz viena videpmaģa draivera, loģiskās mikrenes un pāris optiskajiem devējiem.

----------


## peterjo

Nu es jau redzu peec juusu atbildeem, ka man pasham par iisu ar zinaashanaam. Taapeec kaa jau teicu - vajag kaadu, kas gatavs uznjemties to uztaisiit.

----------


## zzz

> Da nevajag tur nekādus relejus. Pilni videomaģi ar mikrenēm, kuras griež motorus šurpu turpu, un kurās ir jau iebūvēti strāvas ierobežotāji. Variants, kad shēma sāks darboties ne uz pilnu jaudu, diez vai izdosies. Motoram, lai izkustinātu mehānismu, vajag padot pilnu spriegumu. Piebremzēt motoru pirms cikla beigām principā var, bet vai vajag. Labāk uztaisīt mehānismu ar pēc iespējas mazāku inerci, tad neko bremzēt nevajadzēs. Visu var uztaisīt uz viena videpmaģa draivera, loģiskās mikrenes un pāris optiskajiem devējiem.


 Oi nu ja taadi domas lidojumi tad ko ta pie taadiem siikumiem apstaaties - taisaam uzreiz speciaali programmeetu PIC ar tilta draivereiem un nodiiraajam no peterio tik cik tas maksaa - >100 latinju laikam sanaaks par PIC kodeehsanu?

----------


## zzz

> Motoram, lai izkustinātu mehānismu, vajag padot pilnu spriegumu. Piebremzēt motoru pirms cikla beigām principā var,


 Plus veel 2 diodes un 1 rezistors. Un njihera nekaadu videomagja saturu nevajag.   ::

----------


## peterjo

=>zzz.... Nu kaa buus? Vari taadu briinumu uztaissiit?

----------


## zzz

Es varu uzziimeet shemochku kaa tev sasleegt taas diodes un sleedzus lai viss notiktos. (par velti  ::  ok pienest man shokolaadi, alu vai tamliidziigi kaa pateiciibu ir atljauts)

Korekta paarslodzes aizsardziiba prasa papildus informaaciju (un lielaaku vai mazaaku kjeepaashanos)

----------


## peterjo

Nee, nee. Man ir ideja, kuru es gribu attiistiit un viena no taas daljaam ir shaadas sheemas. Man nederees uz aatro uzmesta sheema, man vajag cilveeku ar kuru es vareetu sadarboties ilglaiciigaak. man pasham nav tik labas zinaashanas elektronikaa un skaidrs, ka katram tachu sava specialitaate. Nu vareetu teikt, ka vajadziigs cilveeks, kursh shaadus risinaajumus izveido kaa gabaldarbu, jo tie algoritmi un jaudas var atshkjirties rodoties jaunaam idejaam (kuras man galvaa dzemdeejas regulaari  ::  Piemeeram, vienojaamies, par shaadu sheemu un izmaksaam, cik tas prasiitu un darbojamies. Bet, ja negribas kjeepaaties, tad labaak uzreiz saki ka nee, nevis varbuut.

----------


## zzz

Maaris aka Autoaudio aka
http://www.metaldetektor.lv 

mailto:aa@latnet.lv vai
mailto:slanars@metaldetector.lv

Tas neesmu es, bet vinsh tevi laipni uzklausiis un shemochkas par maksu projektees/uztaisiis, heck, vinsh no taa dziivo.  ::

----------


## peterjo

Paldies zzz. Meegjinaashu saverveet to chali   ::

----------


## Epis

ja tas ir DC un mikromotors, tad ir divi varianti vai nu DC soļu motors vai servo vis drīzāk kad soļu ar mikrosoļiem.

Ja kāds jau ir uztaisījis tad ieliekat aprakstu cik izmaksāja ??
Varēs salīdizināt ar jau gataviem nopērkamiem motoru draiveriem. 
šitos motorus var vadīt no kompja caur parastu Ltp1 portu izmantojot parastu CNC programmu. 
mans paša mērķis ir uztaisīt motoru sinhronizātoru, kas sinhronizētu 5motorus= 4 soļu un +1 AC (protams šitādu sinhronizātoru var nopirkt par 300ls bet es gribu pats uztaisīt  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Tādi vienkārši jautājumi - cik soļus motors veic apgrieziena laikā?
Vai visu padoto impulsu lielums/platums(laikā) ir vienāds?
Kā rēķina jaudu šiem motoriem - momentāno, kopējo?
Vai pietiek ar vienkāršu mikreni, kur pārslēdzas trigeri, kuriem izejā 1 tranzistors, jeb kaut kādi tilti un vēl kas vajadzīgs?

----------


## Epis

> Tādi vienkārši jautājumi - cik soļus motors veic apgrieziena laikā?
> Vai visu padoto impulsu lielums/platums(laikā) ir vienāds?
> Kā rēķina jaudu šiem motoriem - momentāno, kopējo?
> Vai pietiek ar vienkāršu mikreni, kur pārslēdzas trigeri, kuriem izejā 1 tranzistors, jeb kaut kādi tilti un vēl kas vajadzīgs?


 Tas atkarīgs no motora izšķirtspējas parasti motoram ir 200 soļi aplī 1s aplis 1,8 grādi ir arī 400soļu aplī motori 0,9grādi soļis un mazākas izškirtspējas soļinieki 

paratajā soļa režimā un pussoļa režīmā tas impuls ir parastā frekvence un mainot viņas ā'trumu arī motors maina ātrumu piemērs 100hz motors noiet 100 soļu sekundē (ja ņem 200soļi apgriezienā tad tas ir 0,5 apļi sekundē unminūtē būs 30 RPM) bet ja iet uz mikrosoļiem tad parasto frekvences impulsu sadala sīkākos impulsos kur ir jau PWM modelācija (pa vidu parastās frekvneces impulsam) nu te jau ir sarežģitāk un vaig ADC konvertieri vai arī cita tipa veidu kā tos voltu līmeņus detektēt un kontrolēt. 
Jaudu izreiķināt pēc tā jaudas grafika ko ražotāji parasti liek motoru pamācības un tad ja ņem kad motoram ir itkā zema efektivitāte ap 65% (šito var labot izmantojot adavncētu elektroniku būs tādapate kā PM BLDC motoriem) tad arī izreiķina pēc parastās forumas cik tad viņš Ēdīs.

Ja kāds var kautko biebilst tad rakstat.

----------


## Raimonds1

t'a, labi, paldies,  un kas to v'itnes biezumu sal'ago ar to soli - programm'a ir paredz'ets kaut k'ads koeficients vai kas ?

----------


## Epis

Programmā vienkārši ieraksti speicālā logā cik soļu tev motors veic lai noietu 1mm vai 1inch (amerikāņu vienībās) un lieta darīta programma tālāk pate visus soļus ģenerē pēc taviem ievadītajiem parametirem un katrai asej vari ievadīt savus parametrus jeb realitētē katrai asij savs vītnes solis vai savas izšķirtspējas motors!

----------


## Raimonds1

Izklausās diezgan vienkārši. Tātad, ja taisa vai pērk vītņstieni, jāņem tāds , lai collas vai cm smuki dalās ar apgriezienu skaitu un viss. Ja 100 soļi uz 1mm, tad sanāk, ka 1/100 mm var to griezni vai frēzi bīdīt !!!

----------


## Epis

Tieši tā vis kas tev atliek ir izvēlēties attiecīgās jaudas motoru un vītņu stienim attiecīgo vītni un vitne ir kā pārnesum kārba kas pārveidot rotāliju lineārā kustībā un atkarībā no vītnes soļa tu dabūsi sev vajadzīgo jaudu+ātrumu un tad skaties kām tev vaig lielu grūšanas spēku vai ātrumu un parasti starp soļinieku un vītņstieni neliek nekādus zobratu pārnesumus (tos liek servomotoiem, kas griežās ātri un kuriem švaks starta moments soļieniekiem tādu prblēmu nav!) un izmantojot soļiniekus sanāk lētāk apmēram 2-2,5X  nekā ja ņem Permanent Magnet Brush Less DC servo motorus, kas ir vidēji par 1,8-3X dārgāki par soļiniekiem un viņiem vaidzēs zobratu vai cita veida pārnesum kārbu pirms liksi pie vītnes klāt!  nu jā parastie DC servo, bez magnētiem ir lētāki par soļinieku bet zobratus tāpat vaidzēs! un kopā sanāks +- līdzīgi! 

Un šeit arī vēlviens knifs ja tev vaig lielas jaudas tad ņem labāk nevis parasto vītņstieni, bet gan Ballscrew jo tiem ir efektivitāte pavisam cita no 85-95% un salīdzinot ar parasto vītni 25-30%, tākā ja ņem ballcrew tad vari izmantot 2,5X švakākus motorus + motoru draiveri(vadītiāju), kas kopā pēc cenas nosegs to starpību, kas ir starp parasto vītņstieni un ballscrew (bumbiņvītņu stieni) + citi bonusi kā mazāks elektrības patērīņš jo motori būs mazākas jaudas!

----------


## EngineerJD

Epis

Vai nevari paskaidrot no kurienes Tev informācija par to, ka servomotori griežas ātri un tiem ir 'švaks' starta moments. Vēl interesētu, kas tie tādi - 'parastie DC servo, bez magnētiem'. 
Latviešu valodā mašinbūvniecībā ir pieņemts nosaukums: vadskrūve. Tā ir speciāli izgatavota detaļa ar īpašu vītnes profilu, parasti trapecveida. ISO standartam atbilst skrūves ar vītnes soli izteiktu milimetros, ārējo diametru izteiktu milimetros un profila kopējo leņķi 30 grādi. Trapecveida vadskrūves parasti ir termiski neapstrādātas. Parasti tās tiek izgatavotas no tērauda ar hroma, niķeļa un silicija leģējumu. Uzgriezni parasti izgatavo no bronzas (pamatā vara sakausējums ar alvu). Precīzos d. galdos lieto termiski apstrādātas vadskrūves. Tādos gadijumos to vītne tiek slīpēta. CNC darbagaldos parasti lieto vadskrūves, kurām starp skrūvi un uzgriezni slēgtā ciklā rotē cietas tērauda lodītes. Šādas vadskrūves latviski pieņemts saukt par 'lodīšu vadskrūvēm'. Lodīšu vadskrūvēm ir augsts lietderības koeficients, tās labi strādā pie lielām aksiālām slodzēm, to garantētā precizitāte saglabājas ilgstoši sakarā ar mazo dilšnu, bet pats galvenais - tām ir nebūtisks kustības brīvgājiens starp skrūvi un uzgriezni.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tas brīvgājiens blakus jaudas zudumiem vītnes pārnesumā laikam ir 2 galvenie rādītāji. Tāpat ir skaidrs, kāpēc vītnes stienis un tas uzgrieznis nav no vienāda materiāla - lai dilst un ir maināms tikai viens. 
Faktiski jau varētu to visu ieprogrammēt speciālā mehāniskā profilā, nevis mikrenē, bet nu tas tā - pārdomām.

----------


## EngineerJD

> Tas brīvgājiens blakus jaudas zudumiem vītnes pārnesumā laikam ir 2 galvenie rādītāji


 Mazs brīvgājiens (vai vēl korektāk: maza brīvkustība) vadskrūves vītnes pārī (nevis "vītnes pārnesumā") tiešām ir ļoti svarīgs parametrs saistībā ar darbagaldiem, it īpaši CNC gadijumā. Kā otrs svarīgākais būtu jāpiemin vadskrūves vītnes soļa nemainīgums (pastāvīgums) visā vadskrūves vītnes garumā. Un te tad sāktu iesaistīties netieši tie jaudas zudumi. Šos jaudas zudumus tikai ļoti pakārtoti var saistīt ar d.galda konkrētā virziena padeves pievada jaudu kā tādu. Resp. palielinot vadskrūves lietderības koeficientu teiksim divas reizes, nekādā ziņā nedrīkst samazināt pievada dzinēja spēku (griezes momentu vai jaudu, ja tiek ņemts vērā ātrums) arī divas reizes. Pamatā nepieciešamo jaudu nosaka izpildāmā darba slodze un paātrinājums (lai adekvāti izkustinātu kustīgās masas). Darbagaldos vadskrūves jaudas zudumi (lietderības koeficients) vairāk saistīts ar precizitāti. Kā? Pie jaudas zudumiem izdalās siltums, kas norāda uz mehānisku berzi, bet berze noved pie nodiluma! Pie tam šis nodilums parasti nav vienāds visā vadskrūves vītnes daļas garumā, tas lielāks tajās vietās kur saistītais uzgrieznis vairāk (ilgāk) atrodas darba procesā (zem slodzes). 



> Tāpat ir skaidrs, kāpēc vītnes stienis un tas uzgrieznis nav no vienāda materiāla - lai dilst un ir maināms tikai viens.


 Arī šī lieta saistīta ar precizitāti. Runājot par vadskrūvēm ar trapecveida vītni (domāju d.galdus ar slīdes berzi vadskrūves vītnes pārī), pirmkārt berzes koeficients slīdes pārim: tērauds - bronza ir pietiekoši mazs un šie metāli pārī ļoti labi strādā. Otrkārt bronza ir pietiekoši izturīgs materiāls, lai pie slodzes tas spētu pietiekoši ilgstoši saglabāt sākotnēji izgatavoto iekšējās vītnes profilu labā kondicijā. Treškārt uzgrieznis ir daudzkārt īsāks par pašu vadskrūvi un tātad pārvietojoties gar vadskrūvi tas visā savā garumā dilst aptuveni vienādi. Ceturtkārt d.galda precizitāti daudzkārt vairāk nosaka vadskrūves nevis ar to saistītā uzgriežņa dilums. Piektkārt izgatavot (vai iegādāties) jaunu uzgriezni ir daudzkārt lētāk nekā izgatavot (vai iegādāties) jaunu vadskrūvi (domāju nopietnu vadskrūvi, nevis kādu celtniecībai domātu M8 - M12 skrūvi). Apvienojot visu minēto var izdarīt secinājumu: vadskrūves vītnes pāris ar slīdes berzi parasti tiek konstruēts tā, lai pati vadskrūve maksimāli ilgi saglabātu savu precizitāti neskatoties uz nepieciešamo vairākkārtējo uzgriežņu maiņu šajā laikā.



> Faktiski jau varētu to visu ieprogrammēt speciālā mehāniskā profilā, nevis mikrenē, bet nu tas tā - pārdomām.


 Šeit izteikto domu es nesaprotu.
Ja iet runa par brīvkustības samazināšanu vītnes pārī, tad katrā nopietnā d.galdā to pielieto. Metodes ir dažādas.

----------


## Epis

Kā jau jūs visi redzat tad man Latviešu valodas terminalaloģija klibo, bet es cenšos mācīties un bieži es pats minu un izdomāju savus Latviskos apzīmējumus angļu vārdiem  ::  lai vismaz tiem kas nezin angļu tūlkojumu būtu nojauta par ko iet runa. Vienmēr ir patīkami dzirdēt kādu kas īsti zina, kā visas lietas saucās īstajos vārdos  ::  

Runājot par servo motoru starta jaudu domāju salīdzinājumā ar soļu motoru un viss labāk apzīmējosāis parametrs ir Holding TORQUE spēja turēt slodzi miera stāvoklī un šeit soļinieks ir viennozīmīgi motoru līderis un ja jau viņam ir tāda miera stāvokļa jauda tad viņš arī ar tādu jaudu sāk savu kustību uzreiz (bez nekāda ieskrējiena), bet servomotors kusību sāk ar savu miera stāvokļa jaudu. 

un soļu motora labumu var redzēt ja izmanto frēzei Z (vertikālai) asij lodīsš vadskrūvi ar lielu soli tad soļu motors ar savu mierastāvokļa jaudu vareš noturēt asi vietā bet servomotors nevarēs un ass vienkārši noslīdēs uz leju tākā vaidzēs bremzes vai zobratu pārnesumu, vai kādu cita tipa mehānismu un par to arī iet runa par tiem Nm kuri ir reāli piejami uzreiz tādēļ arī parasti cik esu skatījies soļu motorus vieno pa taisno pie vadskrūves, bet servo motoriem vaig kādu nelielu zobratu vai ar citu metodi tādēļ arī soļinieks bišķi ietaupa naudu salīdzinājumā ar dargajiem servo (tiem kuriem ir magnēti). 
Ir jau vēl lineāriem motori kuriem piemīt gan soļumotoru lielā mierastāvokļa jauda + arī liela jauda uzsākot kustību un liels ātrums kā servomtoiem ar lielu jaudu bet nu viņi arī maksā daudz.

----------


## EngineerJD

Epis

Esmu spiests atzīmēt, ka Tu esi kļūdijies.



> Runājot par servo motoru starta jaudu domāju salīdzinājumā ar soļu motoru un viss labāk apzīmējosāis parametrs ir Holding TORQUE spēja turēt slodzi miera stāvoklī un šeit soļinieks ir viennozīmīgi motoru līderis un ja jau viņam ir tāda miera stāvokļa jauda tad viņš arī ar tādu jaudu sāk savu kustību uzreiz (bez nekāda ieskrējiena), bet servomotors kusību sāk ar savu miera stāvokļa jaudu.


 Lai gan Holding Torque tiešām ir kas līdzīgs spējai turēt slodzi miera stāvoklī, tas vai tā nebūt nav miera stāvokļa jauda. Burtiskā tulkojumā no angļu val. tas latviski saucas - turēšanas griezes moments. Loģiski tas ir griezes moments, kāds piemīt 'dzinējam' tam atrodoties miera stāvoklī. Faktiski šādā stāvoklī nokļūst dzinējs, ja uz tā tiek padota komanda - STĀT, bet slodze ar savu iespaidu to cenšas pagriezt. Soļu dzinēju gadijumā tad uz kādu no dzinēja tinumiem vai tinumu grupām tiek padota un uzturēta līdzstrāva, kuras lielums var būt tāda pati kā darba gaitā, vai ar gudrāku draiveru palīdzību (piem. pielietojot angl.:PWM metodi) tā ir samazināta, lai izvairītos no nevajadzīgas karšanas. 
Ja šādā stāvoklī atrodas servodzinējs situācija ir nedaudz savādāka. Ja nav ārēja mehāniska iespaida uz dzinēja vārpstu, tad uz dzinēju spriegums netiek padots nemaz. Ja ārēja iespaida dēļ dzinēja vārpsta tiek nedaudz pagriezta to momentāli nosaka ar vārpstu saistītais enkoders un uz dzinēju tiek padots tāds spriegums, kas cenšas dzinēja vārpstu atgriezt iepriekšējā stāvoklī.
Pirmkārt, kā redzams no teiktā, nav svarīgi vai Z asij tiek pielietota lodīšu vadskrūve, vai kāda cita, vai vieno pataisno pie vārpstas, vai kā citādi.
Otrkārt, jebkura tipa el.dzinējam brīdī, kad tas negriežas nav nekādas lietderīgās jaudas vispār.  Boot forumā par Jetija d.galdu manā ziņojumā (#260) par jaudas un griezes momenta sakarībām es jau teicu, ka jauda, ko noņem no dzinēja vārpstas ir proporcionāla tās griezes momenta reizinājumam ar tās griešanās ātrumu, tātad ja ātrums = 0, tad jauda arī ir 0. Līdzstrāvas servodzinēja griezes moments ir konstants (nemainīgs) no 0apgr./sek līdz saviem nominālajiem apgriezieniem, bet atdotā jauda palielinoties ātrumam pieaug proporcionāli. Soļu dzinēja griezes moments ir max. pie 0apgr./sek un pieaugot tā ātrumam krīt līdz nullei, bet atdotā jauda ir aptuveni (neprecīzi) nemainīga līdz vietai,kur moments tuvojas nullei. Vai jau aizmirsi mūsu tautieša Māra Freimaņa (Geckodrive) teikto, ko pievedu tajā pašā Boot forumā (#234).
Faktiski es nojaušu, ko Tu domāji ar to Z asi. Tā lieta ir tāda, ka ja atslēdz darbagaldu vispār, tad visa Z kustības padarīšana kopā ar savu svaru servodzinēja gadijumā nobrauks lejā, ja nebūs pretošanās šim smaguma spēkam. Un te nu parādās tā soļu dzinēju nelielā priekšrocība (gan tikai soļu dzinējiem kuros ir iebūvēti pastāvīgie magnēti). Tiem ir piemītošs neliels turēšanas moments arī nepieslēgtā stāvoklī. Bet tas ir tikai ap 10% no Tevis pieminētā: Holding torque. 
Vēl jāsaka, ka lai gan ir teorētiski iespējams starp dzinēju un vadskrūvi lietot zobratu pārvadu, labāk par to nerunāt un nedomāt (sk.#260 turpat).
Centies neatkārtot šo pašu vēl citos forumos.

----------


## EngineerJD

Epis 
Taču aizmirsu:
Vēl interesētu, kas tie tādi - 'parastie DC servo, bez magnētiem'.

----------


## Epis

Jautājums ja paņemam vienādas jaudas(W) soļu motoru (kuram ir 2Nm) un ekvivaletnas jaudas (W)  PM BLDC servo motoru (viņam būs mazāki Nm)  tad kurš no viņiem varēs izkudtināt bremzi kuras spēks būs piemēram 1,9Nm.

Es tagat apstījos cik īsti hybrid tipa soļu motoram (bipolārajam) kuram ir 200 soļu apgriezienā ir poli un viņam ir 50 poli (jeb 50 zobi) un tas pēc uzbūves tad itkā skaitās 50 polu motors un parastam servo BLDC ar PM kurš iet uz 3000 RPM ir 8 poli un tad šeit arī ir tā polu skaita attiecība vienam 50 otram 8 un tad sanāk kad soļu motors ir 6,25X lenāks, bet ar 6,25X lielāku griezes momentu un ja paņemam soļu mtotoru ar 2Nm lielu griezes momentu tad tādas pašas jaudas (W) BLDC motoram būtu 0,32Nm un tad protams uz jautājumu kurš no viņiem var izkustināt 1,9 Nmbremzi atbilde ir soļu motors! 

un motoru poli kalpo kā zobratu pārvads piemēram parastais 1,5Kw 2polu AC 3fāzū motoram ) pie 3000RP ir ap bišķi zem 5Nm griezes moments bet 4polu motoram(man šitāds ir) max RPM ir 1500 un jau griezes mometns ir 9,7Nm  un tā tālāk 8polu motoram būs 750 RPM un zem 20Nm un te var redzēt kad motora poli kalpo kā zobratu pārvads un tas pts arī ir ar soļu motoru tād''el viņiem ir tik liels griezes moments Nm.

 motori un kuriem polu skats ir 2-8 (tādēļ kad ir arī daudzpolu motori un jo vairāk polu jo lielāki Nm un mazāks ātrums.) vispār motora veidu ir ļoti daudz tādēļ es visus atlikušos nosaucu par citiem kuri pēc savas idejas nav taisīti kā soļu motori ar mazu ātrumu un līelu griezes momentu. 

Un nupat apstījos vēlreiz uz soļinieka hibrīda cenām un BLDC PM ar 8 poliem transmotec mājaslapā un tad 4Nm soļinieks 50$ bet ekvivalents 0,48Nm continious torque BLDC maksāja 145$ (3X vairāk) un šitam BLDC peak torque bij 1,2Nm (un dalot soļu motora 4Nm ar polu koeficentu 6.25 iegūstam kad tas ir līdzvērtīgs 0,64 Nm 8 polu servo motoram un domāju kad tas par 145$ ierakstās šajā kategorijā).  
Pie lielākas jauds motoriem tā atšķirīa bišķi samazinājās līdz 2X dārgāk, bet vienalga var redzēt kad soļinieks ir lētāks vairāk par 2X par tiem dārgajiem servo!

----------


## Raimonds1

cik LV varētu būt entuziastu, kas varētu tajā vai citā gatavības formā izgatavot CNC darbgaldu?
TaS TĀ -LATVIJAS RŪPNIECĪBAS ATTIŠTĪBAS JAUTĀJUMS.

Ar to mehānisko programmu domāju to,  ka panākt, lai grieznis kustās tā, kā vajag, var panākt ar mehāniskiem līdzekļiem.

Piemēram, virpa griežoties pa tiešo vai caur pārnesumiem griež arī vītņstieni, kas nosaka virpas griežņa pārvietošanos. Piemēram, mehāniskajās mūzikas lādēs vai klavierēs kustās disks ar rievām, caurumiem vai izcilņiem un viss notiek.
Tad tas soļinieks  no viena impulsa pagriežas par kaut ka'diem 1.8 grādiem ? Kā tad pilns apgrieziens, ja tikai 4 soļi?

----------


## GuntisK

Sveiki!Šito joku ar mehāniskiem CNC esmu redzējis.  ::  Viens mans paziņa kuram ir neliela kokzāģētava izgatavoja automātisko lentzāģu zobu asināšanas darbgaldu.Kad skatās no attāluma i nepateiksi ka tur tikai divi motorīši to visu darbu veic.  ::  Nu tiešām kā robots.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu ja. To soļu skaitu sapratu no otras tēmas.  ::

----------


## Epis

> cik LV varētu būt entuziastu, kas varētu tajā vai citā gatavības formā izgatavot CNC darbgaldu?
> TaS TĀ -LATVIJAS RŪPNIECĪBAS ATTIŠTĪBAS JAUTĀJUMS.
> 
> Ar to mehānisko programmu domāju to,  ka panākt, lai grieznis kustās tā, kā vajag, var panākt ar mehāniskiem līdzekļiem.
> 
> Piemēram, virpa griežoties pa tiešo vai caur pārnesumiem griež arī vītņstieni, kas nosaka virpas griežņa pārvietošanos. Piemēram, mehāniskajās mūzikas lādēs vai klavierēs kustās disks ar rievām, caurumiem vai izcilņiem un viss notiek.


 Es nezinu cik tādu LV ir bet daudz tādu noteikti kad nav varbūt 10-20. es dmoāju kad ir daudzi kas forumos nesēž vai arī nezin kad tādi ir! 
Ja kāds ir forumā kurš arī kautko ķīlē pats tad pasakat kad jūs te esat lai tīri tā statistiski varētu nojuast cik tad ir te LV tādu zinu kad CNC zonā ir piereģistrējušies kopā 11 no Latvijas.

bet nu ir arī tie kas mācās par inženieriem programmētājiem un kuriem itkā ir tā zināsānu bāze bet vai viņi to izmanto CNC virziena nav ne jausmas!

Es zinu ir tās vecās virpas pusautomāti tur ir visādi zobrati un citi komponenti ar kuriem to procesu var itkā uzstādīt, bet CNC priekšrocība ir tā kad konstrukcija ir ļoti primitīva un nevaig tos zobratus un citus papildlīdzikļus kas arī beigās sanāk lētāk  :: 

EnginerJD tu savu UHU servo draiveri esi jau uztaisījis ?? vai nopircis??

----------


## Mosfet

Šis gan nav CNC nodaļa, bet es negribu piekrist tam ka CNC darbgaldi ir vienkārši. Amatieru un spēļmantiņu līmenī jā bet ne rūpnieciskie uz kura kaut ko var uztaisīt lielaku par 50x 50 mm. Piemeram 2005 gada CNC virpa, attālums starp centriem 910mm apstrāde virs statnes 250 mm, jauda 2,2kw galvenā piedziņa, tur iekšā 8 stepperi, kam katram ir vainu mehaniskais reduktors vai hidropastiprinātajs, un mehanisko detaļu tur ir krietni vairāk neka parastā virpā. Padeves dziļums šai virpai ir līdz 4mm.
Rūpniecība nav laika ņemties ar 0,05mm noņemšanas pie melnās apstrādes. Virpā piedāvātais ( auto režīms)griešanās dziļums tēraudam ST45, pie griešanas ātruma 120 m/min ir 1,2 m, un šadai garenpadevei vajādzētu stepperi ar griezes momentu virs 58 N/m (rupš aprēķins), bet tur stāv stepperis ar griezes momentu apt 12 N/m, tā lūk. Un tur viss tāpat dilst un ir janoregulē.
Rūpnieciskie metālapstrādes darbgaldi ļoti atsķiras no amatieru.

P.S Cienijamo Epi vai saņēmi no manis vestuli par Epoxy.

----------


## EngineerJD

Jākoriģē paša teiktais:



> Ja šādā stāvoklī atrodas servodzinējs situācija ir nedaudz savādāka. Ja nav ārēja mehāniska iespaida uz dzinēja vārpstu, tad uz dzinēju spriegums netiek padots nemaz.


 Faktiski uz servomotoru šādā stāvoklī spriegumu var nepadot, bet var arī padot tādā veidā, kas neliek dzinējam griezties. Konkrētā situācija ir atkarīga no draivera, kam motors pieslēgts.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispār jau vajag zināmu skaitu, kas orientējas elektronikas pamatos un kam būtu tā interese par CNC un tad , kad ir tas daudzums, sponsori, tad līmenis arī ir augstāks. Būtība jau metālapstrādes večiem vajadzētu interesēties par to, lai katru gadu kādi pāris desmitu to interesentu nāk klāt. Tas, kurs pats savām rokām salicis kaut kādu aparātu, kurš darbojas, gan programmēs, gan konstruēs labāk un tam, ka amatierru darbgalds nav tik sarezģīts, kā tie , kas maksā Ls 200 000. Un darbaroku jau nav tik daudz, kā vajadzētu un tie tehniskie talanti arī nav nemaz tik daudz.

----------


## Raimonds1

...un tam ir mazāka nozīme, kā tam cik praktiskus un teorētiskus principus tas konstruktors, taisot to darbgaldu ir izkodis un saprot.

----------


## Epis

bišķi ne pa tēmu!

Piekrītu tev raimonds viens par situāciju LV šajā jomā kad tā isti neviens no šitiem latvijas metālapstrādātājiem un citiem iekārtu izmantotājiem neko nav darījis lai piesaistītu jauniešus un citus cilvēkus viņu nozarei, paŗsvarā visi domā kad par to jādomā valstīj caur mācību iestādēm un tad viņi pasūtīs -"mums vaig Tik un tik cilvēkus" un viņiem arī būs pēc pasītījuma, bet realitētē katram pašām jārisina savas problēmas un nevienam neintresē kad tur kādam kautkā trūkst un ar labdarību neviens negrib nodarboties! un arī forumos savas pamat zināšanas stāstīt citiem arī negrib, jo noteikti kad uzskata kad tās maksā naudu (iet runa par izglītojošu informāciju nevis gatavu ideju ar kuru tad var pelnīt) It sevišķi tas rakstūrīgs vecāka gadagājuma cilvēkiem no vecās paaduzes kā piemēru varu teikt no saviem radiniekiem kuri brīnās kā es tā varu dabūt visādu informāciju un arī citiem to stāstī viņi nesaprot to kas ir internets un brīva informācijas pieja un dalīšanās ar to jo man nav žēl patiekt kādam kādu linku kur ir kāda noderīga informācija ko es esu pats izmantojis tas ir tas pats kas pateikti "šitā grāmata ir ļoti laba iesaku to" 
 Pamazām jau sitācuja uzlabojās vismaz kā redzam tad aktivitāte aug.

----------


## Raimonds1

Esmu runājis ar pāris metālistiem, un ,lai gan ne ideālisma, bet pragmatisku apsvērumu vadīti, viņi saprot, ka nerodas tās prasmes, apgūstot obligāto skolas, profenes vai augstskolas vielu tikai, bet gan intensīvi pašmācības ceļā darbojoties un viņi arī saprot, ka tas kaut ko maksā. LTV, gan ne prime taimā, metālisti atgādina par tām izglītības problēmām.

Vēl jau ir tāda lieta, ka to radošo garu ir maz   ::  

Varētu kaut kādu standarta detaļu sarakstiņ u sagatavot, piemēram vītņstieņi, izmēri, cenas, steppeeri - tas pats. Un tad domāt par sponsoriem.

----------


## Epis

nedaudz pafilozofēju pa tēmu  :: 




> Varētu kaut kādu standarta detaļu sarakstiņ u sagatavot, piemēram vītņstieņi, izmēri, cenas, steppeeri - tas pats. Un tad domāt par sponsoriem.


 Tur jau tā lieta kad tādu standart detaļu ir ļoti maz un katram vaig sava veida iekārta, bet tādu iesācēj komplekta sarakstu varētu izveidot tas gan. un par sponsorēšanu tad diez vai kāds ņems un pirks tās detaļas un pa velti dalīs bez nekādiem priekšnosacījumiem, bet atlaides gan varētu dot uz tiem pašiem motoriem, vadskrūvēm, sliedēm un citām iekārtu detālām jo ja motorus iepērk vairumā pa taisno no kādas rūnīcas tad tā cena būs kautkur3-4X zemāka nekā tajos ārzemju internetveikalos kā piemērs tā Transmotek mājaslapa kur cenu lappā soļu motoriem var redzēt to vairumtidzniecības cenu piemēram motors mazumā maksā 50$ bet vairumā (100-500) 20$ un >501 cena ir 9,5$ tas ir 5X letāk. Būtu labi arī pa 20$, tas jau būtu 2,5X lētāk un tā ir ar visiem produktiem kad tā vairumtidzniecības cena ir nenormāli zemāka un + nebūtu jāmaksā atvešanas izdevumi, kas ne reti ir tik pat lieli cik pats motors! un ne iet runa kad kāds tagat ņems un sūtīs tur >100 motoriem, bet ja kāda firmai kas sūta tādus motorus vairumā varētu paņemt papildus kādus 20 vai vairāk priekš hobijistiem iesācējiem tad tas būtu baigi labi! ja kautvai šitādā veidā varētu dabūt kautko pa lēto!

Un par to izglītību tad tā ir kad vaig to praktisko pieredzi jo man un domāju kad citiem arī ir tā selektīvā atmiņa kad tu atceries tikai tās lietas kuras tev patiešām ir vajadzīgas, kuras izmanto katru dienu, un tad ja nav iespēja zināšanas pielietot praksē tad tas ātri vien aizmirstās, uz kontroldarbu jau iemācīties var ātri un uzrakstīt viņu uz 8 bet pēc tam tas viss tik pat ātri aizmirstās un jēgas nekādas!, no savas piredzes kad mācījos koledžā, un Ir arī vēl stereotipi vairums cilvēku mācās dēļ tā diploma (papīra) nevis dēļ zināšanām tāpēc kad viņu vecāki tā saka, piemērs, ir manējie viņi mani uzskata par muļķi vēl tagat jo man nav ne inžēnier diploma ne arī elektroniķa,vai programmētāja tātad viņu acīs es neko pār šīm lietām nezinu un ja man nav diploma! (diploms man ir citā profesijā kura man tā īsti neintresē), tad es esu muļķis līdz ar to snāk kad  vairums cilvēku vērtē tevi pēc papīra nevis pēc tavām reālajām zināšanām un taviem darbiem!

+ viens citāts no Deila karnegija vienas grāmatas kurš man baigi patīk:
"6. Bernards Šovs reiz ieminējās: "Ja jūs kādam centīsieties kautko iemācīt, viņš nekad to neimācīsies."Šovam taisnība. Mācīšanās ir aktīvs process. Mēs mācāmies darot. Prātā saglabājas vienīgi prakstiski izmantojamās zināšnas."
šitas citas citāts arī izsaka visu mācīšanās procesu īsi un kodolīgi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Es skatos diezgan optimistiski uz to sponsorēšanas lietu. Jo Latvijā aizvien vairāk ražotāju saprot, ka tāds elektronikas inženieris, kas tikai skolas un augstskolas vielu ir mācījies un pats neko praktiski nav būvējis, tomēr nav savi izdomu un iniciatīvu attīstījis. 
Tāpat tas primitīvais priekšstats, ka ras ras saraus, apmācīs pusgada kursos un nu baigo augsto pievienoto vērti'bu ražos vai arī ka ārzemju investori te ieguldīs lielajos ilgtermiņa 5-20 gadu procesos, kuros skolnieks top par kvalificētu strādnieku vai radošu inženieri - tas sapnis ir izsapņots. Ja tie soļu motori, vītņstieņi un mašīnapstrādes darbi tiek sponsorēti, tad valstī ir nevis 5 kas kaut ko uztaisījuši un 20 kas par to runā, bet gan 50, kas kaut ko ir uztaisījuši un 1000, kas par to domā.
Un uz tādas bāzes jau var domāt gan kādu motorīti, gan sarežgītāku darbgaldu, gan pilnīgi jaunus produktus ražot.
Un tad Ķīpenes izstādē profenes audzēknis nevis skatās pavērtu muti, kā CNC lāzeris griež  loksni un loka kastītes, bet gan skatās uz mehāniku un programmnodrošinājumu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vareetu, luudzu atshifrreet taa optiskaa enkodera tehniskos parametrus? Ko kas noziimee. ?

----------


## Epis

> Vareetu, luudzu atshifrreet taa optiskaa enkodera tehniskos parametrus? Ko kas noziimee. ?


 NU galvenie parametri ir tā izšķirspēja CPR (count per revolution) impulsu skaits vienā apgriezienā šitas parametrs attiecās uz optikskā enkodera diska izšķirtspēju (cik līnijas ir tam diskam) un tad otrs svarīgs paramtrs ir enkodera ātrums ko mēra hercos tas ir viena enkodera kanāla max frekvence (manējam AEDR8300 sensoram ir 30Khz) un tad ja enkodera diskam ir 300 CPR tad max diska griešanās ātrums ar kuru enkoderis spēs viņu nolasīt ir 30'000/300 = 300 apgriezieni/sekundē un tas ir 18'000RPM un tas ir vairāk nekā man jebkad vajadēs (es jau tā paņēmu enkderi ar viss lielākās izšķirtspējas disku no E4P enkodera modeļa lai samazinātu max griešanās ātrumu un palielinātu izškirtspēju)
un to 300CPR izšķirtspēju var vēl palielināt 4X digitāli Quadratūros signālus detektējot katra signāla loģiskā līmeņa izmaiņu un tādējādi iegūstam no 300CPR enkodera 1200CPR reālo izšķirtspēju  ::  un tad Loģikai kad ierīcei, kas detektēs šos signālus vaidzēs uzķert signālu, kura frekvence arī būs 4X lielāka par 30Khz X4=120Khz un es arī šito signālu detektētāju iekš savas FPGA mikrenes esu uztaisījis atliek tikai prbaudīt vai ies!
Es domāju kad tos elektroniskos parametrus nav jēga skaidrot jo pats dažus labus vēl īsti neizprotu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tad iznāk, ka viena programma griež 'to stepperi noteiktu skaitu reižu bet otra to nolasa pēc tās ass- sanāk dublēšanās. Vai ir programmas, kas pašas saprot, cik tālu tas stepperis to griezni vai frēzi ir aizgriezis/aizbīdījis? Jeb tas ir kaut kā citādi.?

----------


## GuntisK

Nu tak to visu pati programma kontrolē-cik tas stepers tālu aizgājis.

----------


## Epis

AR šitām parastajām CNC programmām kasdod tos solis/virziens signālus no LTP porta ir arī enkodera signālu ieja kas dublējās ar vieiem Limita slēdžīem un citiem signāliem jo paralēlajā portā ir notiekts skaits tās ieejas laikam bij 8 iejas kanāli un programmā setapos var uzstādīt kurš kanāls būs kas un ja uzliek aunkoderus piemēram 3 tad programma to enkoderi uztver dekodē un viņa rādījumus vizualizē un vairāk arī neko viņa nedara tākā var izmantot to enkoderi tīri vizuāli varbūt EMC kas iet zem tā linux dara to sinhronizēšanu bet parastās progas kā Match2, Kcam neko nesinhronizē viņas izlaiž konkrēto soļu signālu skaitu pēc programmas un viss tālāk viņām vienalga  vai galā ir pieslēgts soļu motors vai nav nav šī kontrolles mehānisma! 
Un parasti šito sinhronizēšanas darbu dara papildus speciāli kontrollieri kas arī maksā smuku naudu un kuru es arī tagat mēģinu uztaisīt (varbūt ne tik progresīvu, bet vismaz lai vītni varētu iegriezt iesākummam ar to pietiks)

----------


## EngineerJD

Raimonds1

Parasti hobby CNC sistēmā datorā tiek instalēta programma, kuru sauc par CNC kontrolieri. Šis kontrolieris saņem informāciju par visiem nepieciešamajiem d.galda pārvietojumiem (parasti t.s. G-koda veidā) no CAM programmas. Kontrolieris no datora (parasti izmantojot paralēlo portu) izdod informāciju jau paredzētu katram motoram uz ārēju iekārtu, ko sauc par motora draiveri. Informācija parasti sastāv no divām daļām: solis (tas nosaka, par kādu leņķi pagriezīsies tas vai cits el.dzinējs) un virziens, kurā tas griezīsies. Ja ātrums jāpalielina, solis solim seko ātrāk.
Draivera uzdevums ir nodrošināt adekvātu pielietoto dzinēju darbību. Pagaidām Latvijas forumos tiek apspriesta tikai dažādu draiveru darbība.
Pieminētie kontrolieri nesaņem informāciju no d.galda par instrumenta patieso stāvokli konkrētajā laikā, tātad sistēma ir atvērta, bez atgrieziniskās saites. Tiek uzskatīts, ka draivers un tā vadošie motori nodrošina pilnīgu atbilstību kontroliera izdotajām komandām. Izmantojot soļu dzinējus parasti atbildība tiek uzlikta dzinējam tā specifisko īpašību dēļ. Pielietojot servodzinējus (parasti līdzstrāvas dzinējus), atbildību uzņemas ar dzinēju saistīts leņķiskais enkoders. Servodzinēju gadijumā (retāk soļu dzinēju gadijumā, ja tie tiek komplektēti ar enkoderiem) draivers saņem informāciju no enkodera par to, kā faktiski ir pagriezies dzinējs un salīdzina to ar saņemto komandu no kontroliera. Šādā variantā draivers darbojas (rūpējas) par to, lai dzinējs (precīzāk, tā izejas vārpsta) darbotos saskaņoti ar kontroliera komandām. Ja atšķirības pārsniedz draiverī iestādīto lielumu (tās var rasties piemēram no kādas pārslodzes), konkrētā dzinēja draivers var apturēt kontroliera darbību padodot spec. signālu uz to (tāda avārijas atgrieziniskā saite).
Tiek domāts par sistēmām, kuras būtu pilnīgi slēgtas, resp. kurās kontrolieris saņemtu pilnu informāciju par instrumenta stāvokļa atbilstību komandām un veiktu attiecīgu korekciju.

----------


## Raimonds1

Sapratu. Tātad var pieņemt, ja iestatot programmu tās vai citas darbīibas veikšanai, ja frēze netiek pārslogota- resp darbojas zem savas izturīibas robežas un tiek lietoti soļlinieki, tad tā atgriezeniskā saite var arī nebūt.

----------


## EngineerJD

Raimonds1

Izskatās, ka tiešām esi sapratis. 
Soļu dzinēju gadijumā (cit: 'tā atgrieziniskā saite' - laikam domāji par leņķisko enkoderu) enkoders var nebūt, vēl vairāk - parasti arī nav un nevajag arī. Ja parādās domas par enkodera (atgrieziniskās saites) pielietošanu draivera līmenī, racionālāk domāt par servodzinēju pielietošanu. 
Pielietojot soļu dzinējus pareizāk būtu izvēlēties pietiekoši spēcīgus eksemplārus, nevis mēģināt koriģēt vājāku dzinēju darbību ar sekošanas metodēm. Protams visam d.galdam jābūt pareizi aprēķinātam ievērojot nepieciešamo rezervi.

----------


## EngineerJD

Epis

Jebkura profesionāla metālapstrādes virpa (konstruēta pēdējos 50 gados) ir paredzēta vismaz visu metrisko un collīgo att. standartā paredzēto vītņu izgatavošanai. Lielākā daļa no virpām bez tam paredzētas t.s. moduļvītņu izgatavošanai.
Moduļvītne paredzēta vītnes sazobei ar zobratu, kā tas notiek piemēram gliemežpārvadu reduktoros. 
Uz šādām virpām var izgatavot arī vadskrūves ar trapecveida vītni gan t.s. Acme tipa vadskrūves.
Kā jau saprotams vītnes iegūšanai ir nepieciemi salāgot griežņa garenkustību (kustību skrūves garenvirzienā) ar pašas skrūves rotācijas kustību, kura virpas gadijumā ir piestiprināta tā vai citādi pie darba vārpstas. Šo salāgošanu panāk ar pārslēdzama zobratu reduktora un t.s. ģitāras (zobratu pārnesums ar potenciāli maināmiem zobratiem) palīdzību. Šis reduktors savā izejā griež virpas vadskrūvi (precīza, spēcīga skrūve ar trapecveida vītni). Pie griežņa turētāja, kuru komplektā ar šķērspadeves mehānismu sauc par suportu, piestiprināts dalīts uzgrieznis, kuru savukārt var saslēgt ar vadskrūvi. Izgatavotās skrūves precizitāti pamatā nosaka vadskrūves dilums. Garu skrūvju izgatavošanā pielieto papildus, gar skrūvi slīdošu atbalstu, kuru sauc par luneti. Lunete neļauj skrūvei atvirzīties no griežņa apstrādes laikā. Vismaz pēdējā vītnes apstrādes pārgājiena reizē griežņa gala profilam jāatbilst izgatavojamās vītnes profilam. Precīzu griežņa profilu izgatavo ar spec. slīpmašīnu (piem. optisku profilslīpmašīnu) palīdzību.
Vītņu griešanas virpa patentēta Anglijā 1797. gadā.

----------


## Mosfet

Mēģināšu oponēt.
Rupnieciskajiem darbgaldiem kas ir kaut cik normāls visiem ir atgriezeniskā saite. To nav lētajā galā.
Leņķiskiem enkoderiem ir kaudze ar trūkumiem, tāpēc tos izmanto pārsvarā lētiem variantiem. Galvenais trūkums ir ļoti dilstošu pāri vītne -uzgrieznis ( neskatoties uz vissādiem risinājumiem)
kā arī nespēja garas vītnes izgatavot precīzi ( ir spēciālas korekcijas metodes gan mehāniskās gan elektroniskās). diskusija būtu ilga
Tāpēc kaut cik normāliem darbgaldiem izmanto lineāros enkoderus.
Tie ir dārgi.
Kā alternatīvu metodi esmu atradis ciparu bīdmēru, kuram iespēja pievienot pāraides shēmu kas pārvietojumu mēra reālos mm. Precizitāte līdz 0,005 mm. Sistēma ir lēta un laba. Vienai kordinātei ap 35 LS, visdārgākais ir bīdmērs cena ap 20  LS.
Pagaidām sistēma ir izmēģinājumā jau 3 men,  un ceru ka pēc mēneša varēšu publicēt informāciju

----------


## EngineerJD

Lineāros enkoderus un pašas iekārtas - DRO (Direct Read Out) dažos no saviem darbagaldiem lietoju jau gadiem. Lietoju firmu "Sargon" un "Acu-Rite" izstrādājumus. Pielietotie enkoderi ir ar 0,005mm, gan ar 0,01mm izšķirtspēju. Enkoderi būvēti izmantojot termiski stabilizēta stikla lineālus ar vakuumā uznestu melnā hroma iedaļām. 
Lietoju arī ciparu bīdmērus. Esmu pazīstams arī ar šo Ķīniešu kapacatīvo devēju 'pārraides' sistēmu, piem. sk.:
http://www.shumatech.com/products/dro-350/index.htm
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ShumaTech/ 
Un teiktajam:



> Rupnieciskajiem darbgaldiem kas ir kaut cik normāls visiem ir atgriezeniskā saite. To nav lētajā galā.


 nepiekrītu, ja ar to netiek domāti CNC darbagaldi.
Bet šeit (forumā) taču tiek apsriesti tikai hobby līmeņa CNC d.galdi. Vai ne tā.
Mēs taču nerunājam par "Fanuc", "Hitachi", "Siemens", vai citiem d.galdiem ar iebūvētiem kontrolieriem, kas darbojas reālā laika režīmā, par d.galdiem ar aktīvu apstrādes izmēru kontroli apstrādes vietā, par lineāriem dzinējiem u.c.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kāda ir teorētiskā bāze ir tai problēmai, ka garai skrūvei grūti nodrošināt vītnes vienmērīgumu?
Kā klasificē vītņu griešanai domātos griežņus?

----------


## Epis

> Bet šeit (forumā) taču tiek apsriesti tikai hobby līmeņa CNC d.galdi. Vai ne tā.
> Mēs taču nerunājam par "Fanuc", "Hitachi", "Siemens", vai citiem d.galdiem ar iebūvētiem kontrolieriem, kas darbojas reālā laika režīmā, par d.galdiem ar aktīvu apstrādes izmēru kontroli apstrādes vietā, par lineāriem dzinējiem u.c.


 Leilākai daļai jau pietiek ar parasto soļu motoru vai servo un viss bet ir arī tādi kas girb kautko labāku līdzīgu industriālo iekārtu kontrollieriem kas maksā vairākus (tūkst.) $ un ar to īstā laika visas iekārtas kontrolli man personīgi tādu vaig  ::  (iesākumam tikai katko līdzīgu).

Par vītnes vienmērīgumu tad viss ir tajā kontrolles mehānismā un ja izmanto labūs mērinstrumentus jeb to kontrolles mehānismu, piemērs, tie Lineārie enkoderi, tad problēmām nevaig būt vēl labāk ja izmanto kautkādu lāzer ierīces, bet ja visu dara pēc vecās metodes ar zobratiem (kad nav CNC) tad vītnes kvalitāte būs tāda kāda būs iekārtas vadskrūvei + neliela paša darbagalda deformācija griešanas laikā kas to precizitāti teorētiski var samazināt. 

par instrumentiem tad ir visādi varianti es esu uz savas minī virpeles izmēģinājis tās plāksnes vitņģriešanai kur pēc ISCAR katalogo pamācibas teikts priekš manas ISO metriskās solis 1mm ir "No. of passes" min-5 max 9 
vārdsakot tur jāpēta un sāskatās ir plāksnes priekš visiem vītņu standartiem kādi vien ir.

----------


## EngineerJD

Raimonds1

Man tā liekas, ka teicienu "teorētikā bāze" būtu pagrūti saistīt ar teicienu "grūti nodrošināt".
Vītņu griešanai domātos, vai pareizāk teikt, paredzētos griežņus var klasificēt ļoti dažādi: pēc vītnes profila atbilstoši standartam, kam tie paredzēti, pēc precizitātes, ar kādu tie izgatavoti, pēc to asinājuma leņķiem, pēc materiāla no kā tie izgatavoti. 

Mosfet

Tu raksti:



> kā arī nespēja garas vītnes izgatavot precīzi


 No kurienes šāda pārliecība?

Epis

Tu raksti:



> + neliela paša darbagalda deformācija


 un



> es esu uz savas minī virpeles


 Tātad Tu uzskati, ka normāla metālapstrādes virpa, nu tā ap 3t pēc svara (ar ķeta (čuguna) statni un šāberētām vadotnēm) nevarēs nodrošināt tādu precizitāti, kā Tava virpele (varbūt uz galda uzliekama) kopā ar Tevis izgatavoto "kontrolles mehānismu", kopā ar "ja izmanto labūs mērinstrumentus", un kurai tad, protams, vai nu nebūs deformācijas, vai arī deformācijai nebūs nozīmes, jo "viss ir tajā kontrolles mehānismā". 
Vai pareizi Tevi sapratu?

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispār tas ir interesants jautājums - cik lielā mērā programma, atgriezeniskā saite un daudz mazāka griežņa padeve (vai kā to sauc) var kompensēt mehāniskos trūkumu?

----------


## Epis

Elektronika var daudzko uzlabot bet tad jājautā ko tu uzskati par mehāniskiem trūkumiem piemēram tie zobrati lai iegrieztu vītni tad elektronika uzreiz trūkumu novērš un vītni var griezt kādu vien gribi  ::  bet nevaig domāt kad sūdīgu iekārtu elektronika var uztaisīt par super iekārtu tā laikam nenotiek bet nu arī jaskatās kas ir tas kas ir slikts tai iekārai?

EngineerJD jāsaprot tas tā kad ar elektroniku var iegūt precizitāti līdz tam līmenim cik tas ir atkarīgs no motora un lineārā enkodera, kas parasti pielikts pie paša bīdāmā galda tālāk elektronika vairs neko nevar kontrollēt vis pārējais atkarīgs no kontrukcijas un citām lietām.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu, teiksim , pārāk maza virpas mehānikas daļa pārāk lielai vītnei, lielas slodzes, termiskās un slodzes deformācijas.
 Vispār jau ir labi, ka ir entuziasti, ka paši būvē un pēta un iegūst zināšanas, ko par naudu nevar nopirkt.  :: 

Cik esmu ko būvējis, tikai pabeidzot darbu, nonāku pie secinājuma , kā to vajadzēja darīt  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Mēģiņāšu  atbildēt pa garas vītnes precizītāti.
Cik noprotu EngineerJD 'Jūs esat praktiķis un ar pieredzi , sava darbā esat pietiekoši redzējis šos darba galdus.
Tad nomainot darbgaldiem vītņu stieņu komplektu, saņemat šo komplektu + korekcijas tabulu ar vērtībam kādas ir jaievada kontroliera atmiņā. Ar korekciju es domāju vītnes stieņa vītnes nevienmērību dāžādos attālumos no 0 atzīmes. Es neesmu metalapstrādes tehnologs. Jūs tacū esat redzājis vītņu stiieņu kontroles iekārtu kas sastāda šīs tabulas(Hitachi piem.)

Tieši tāpēc amatieru darbgaldos ir ieteicams izmantot tieši linēros enkoderus, jo amatieru konstrukcijā visslielāka probēma ir precīzā mehanikā. Beidzamās ir tikai manas domas.

----------


## EngineerJD

Mosfet.

Tu raksti:



> esat redzājis vītņu stiieņu kontroles iekārtu


 Atzīstos, ka iekārtu neesmu redzējis, lai gan zinu par ko Tu runā. Esmu redzējis vadskrūves kļūdu tabulu. 
Un šajā sakarā ar mazākprecīzu lodīšu vadskrūvju pielietošanu savā aprakstā autors pats nosaka vienas skrūves neatbilstību otrai:
http://www.lmwatts.com/cnc.html
Otrais un trešais attēls un saistītais teksts.
Bet jāsaka, ka nez vai šāds (samērā augsts) precizitātes līmenis ir samērojams ar to d.galdu līmeni par kuriem diskutē šeit. 
Bez tam lineāros enkoderus parasti nelieto vadskrūvju kļūdu korekcijai - pats taču rakstiji par korekcijas tabulu un kontroliera atmiņu. 
Tas par amatieriem un precīzo mehāniku ir pareizi teikts. Precīzas mehānikas izpratne parasti katram ir sava.
P.S.
Amatieru izgatavoto d.galdu kļūdas (pat ja ne zināšanu, tad finanšu trūkuma dēļ) nevar izlabot pielietojot lin. enkoderus (izņemot atsevišķus gadijumus).

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik tas apmēram maksā? Ar enkoderiem, programmu utt.

Vai ir pieejama grafiska, vienkāršota programmēšana, ar zīmējumu, ievadāmiem izmēriem katrai taisnei, līkumam utt. Tāda, kuru var apgūt da jebkurš ? 

Vai ir pieejama programma, kas nolasa izmērus no gatavas detaļas skanējot?

----------


## Epis

Cik es zinu tad viss lētākais optiksias nekoders ir šitas manējais pa 19$ no USdigital un tur viņi arī piedāvā tos readout nolasītājus, bet tie jau maksā vairākus 100$ tādu vienkāršu nolasītāju var pats arī uztaisīt vai arī izmantot parasto CNC programmu kā Match2, kur var tos enkoderu pieslēgt un skatīties monitorā pozīcīju un arī kodu rakstīt iekārtas vadībai,
pārējās sistēmas kurās netiek izmantots dators ir ļoti dārgas es tā īsti neko lētu redzējis nēsu (tādu autonomu sistēmu kurai datoru nevaig un pat var programmu iestatīt bez datora!).

----------


## Mosfet

Kot tad var uztaisīt, varbūt var ko konkrētāk par to Match2  ?

----------


## EngineerJD

Raimonds1

Tu raksti:



> Vai ir pieejama programma, kas nolasa izmērus no gatavas detaļas skanējot?


 Apskaties:
http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?...c=37271&st=150
rakstu #199

----------


## Raimonds1

Tas ir labs!
Kā ar to ekviavalento jaudu?- ja salīdzina ar līdztrāvas motoriem.
Un apgriezieni?

----------


## EngineerJD

Raimonds1




> Kā ar to ekviavalento jaudu?- ja salīdzina ar līdztrāvas motoriem. 
> Un apgriezieni?


 Nesaprotu, par ko Tu interesējies.
Varbūt pajautā citādi (un konkrētāk).

Mosfet




> Kot tad var uztaisīt, varbūt var ko konkrētāk par to Match2 ?


 Pirmo daļu nesapratu. 
Par Mach.
Vai vajadzīgs kas konkrēts, vai vispārējs apskats?
Ja jautājums vēl aktuāls, domāju, ka jautājumu vajadzētu apskatīt pie tēmas: CNC.
Tad jau tiktu rakstīts par amatieru d.galdu kontrolieriem. Droši vien tiktu apskatīti arī citi kontrolieri.

----------


## Raimonds1

ja parasta līdztrāvas motors un soļinieks patērē apmēram vienādu strāvas stiprumu, tad kurš ir efektīvāks?  Kādi apmēram ir maksimālie apgriezieni soļiniekam?

Pirms kāda laika apkures cirkulācijas sūkņōs sāka izmantot motorus, kuru darbības apraksts velk uz soļinieka darbības aprakstu. Esot baigi efektīvie, ekonomiskie, viegli vadāmie. Ja nemaldos, Wilo sūkņi.

----------


## Epis

Efektīvāks noteikti kad ir soļinieks (kuram ir magnēti) par parasto DC bez magnētiem jo visi motori kas būvēti ar magnētiem ir efektīvāki par tiem kuriem to nav!  ::  un tālāk jau ir elektronikas jautājums ja izmantosi parasto soļu motoru vadības principu tad dabūsi efektivitāti pie 65% jo parasti draiver strādā uz maximumu (lai noietu vienu sloli patērē maximumu strāvas(pēc reitinga cik uzstādīts) un tādēļ ir tie 65% jo parasts draiveris nezin kāda slodze motoram jāvelk un viņš vienkārši dod cik var, bet ja izmanto jau inteloģentos Draiverus (iespējams ar optisko enkoderi) tad viņi darbojās pēc Servomotoru principa "cik liela slodze tik daudz jaudas pievada" tātad ja nav slodzes tad arī neko nepatērē! un tad tā efektivitāte ir kā labam servo motoram (ar magnētiem) domāju kad tā ir ap >95% tākā viss ir atkarīgs no elektronikas, kas to soļu motoru vada!.
Un soļu motoru apgriezienus un jaudu var izreiķināt pēc tā Polu skaita salīdzinājumā ar ekvivalentu Permenent Magnet  BLDC motoru (šito es pats nesen atklāju kad visa atšķirība starp tiem motoriem ir tikai polos un konstrukcijā) un soļinieks ir lētākais no magnētiskajiem motoriem.

Ītanībā es par šito jau biju rakstījis vaidzēja tikai tev palasīt iepriekšējos rakstus !! tākā būtu labi ja nākotnē pirms kautko jautājam apskatamies vai kāds jau nav atbildējis uz kautko līdzīgu    ::

----------


## Raimonds1

> Un soļu motoru apgriezienus un jaudu var izreiķināt pēc tā Polu skaita salīdzinājumā ar ekvivalentu Permenent Magnet  BLDC motoru (šito es pats nesen atklāju kad visa atšķirība starp tiem motoriem ir tikai polos un konstrukcijā) un soļinieks ir lētākais no magnētiskajiem motoriem.
> 
> Ītanībā es par šito jau biju rakstījis vaidzēja tikai tev palasīt iepriekšējos rakstus !! tākā būtu labi ja nākotnē pirms kautko jautājam apskatamies vai kāds jau nav atbildējis uz kautko līdzīgu


 Radošs cilvēks parasti ir arī slinks  :: 
Kāds varētu būt motors ar 200-500W jaudu soļinieks?
Par to vadības inteliģenci jau skaidrs, - vai to patēriņu regulē arī ar impulsa platumu?? Teiksim slodze maza, apgriezieni atbilst iestādītajiem - impulss šaurs, slodze lielāka - impulsa platums palielinās? Vai tomēr regulēt spriegumu?

----------


## Mosfet

Jautājums Epim kā tad tu izrēķināsi soļa motora apgriezienus un jaudu( elektrisko jaudu gan norāda ražotājs)?

Servo vadība pārsvarā vada motoru ar noteiktu griezes momentu, stepperus vada ar maX griezes momentu.

Raimonds1.
Vai nevarētu mazliet konkrētāk, Jūs gribat zināt cik ekvalents 200 W stepperim būs DC motors? 
Steppera galvenais raksturojums ir griezes monents.
DC motoriem raksturīgais ir jauda
Pastavīgo magnētu un paralēlo ierosmju motoriem ir zemāks griezes moments par virknes ierosmes motoriem.
Viss atkarīgs ko Jums vajag, ja griezes momentu tad atkarība no DC motora konstrukcijas aptuvens min 3x tas būtu ap 600W
Ja jauda tad 1,5-2 reizes.
To taču var izrēķinātt pēc fizikas pamatiem Jauda =darbs laika vienība un utt.
Lietderības koificents DC motoriem pēc jaudas ir apt 40 -50%
Stepperim ap 60%

----------


## Raimonds1

Mani interesē konkrēts paraugs, kas praksē domāts kaut kādai CNC plazmas griezējmašīnai vai kam citam, bet tiks izmantots darba veikšanai un jaudas un apgriezienu regulēšanai plašā diapazonā.

Kā tur bija ar tiem zirgspēkiem (780W) - konkrētu masu pacēla par 1 metru 1 sekundē? Nu tad šis varētu celt 1,5 līdz 3 reizes mazāku masu par 1 metru 1 sekundē.

----------


## Epis

šeit ir Watu kalkulātors http://www.magtrol.com/support/motorpower_calc.htm
kalkulē watus no apgriezieniem un Nm  ::  es pats jau bišķi pakalkulēju.

----------


## EngineerJD

Raimonds1

Nemokies ar zirgspēkiem.
Ja interesē griezes momenta saistība ar jaudu el. motoriem apskaties:
http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?...c=37271&st=250
raksts #260

----------


## EngineerJD

Dažādu fizikālu lielumu konvertācijai starp dažādām sistēmām ir laba bezmaksas programma - Convert:
http://joshmadison.com/software/convert/

----------


## Epis

Es pats šitos uzrāvinam (paātrinājumam) nepieciešamo jaudu nevaru aprēķināt pēc tām fizikas fromulām laikam pamatskolā slikti fiziku mācia, tādēļ ja kautko vaig aprēkināt es paņemu savu visualNastran 4D demo (trial) limitēto versīju uzīmēju 3D modeli un tad pielieku slodzi N,Nm vai citus spēkus ja vaig pielieku gravitāciju un aiziet lieta darīta  ::  
Tagat laikam vairāk to Demo versiju novilkt nevar bet ir vesela kaudze ar programmām (demo varsijām) kur var visu modelēt un aprēķināt (ja pats near neko aprēķināt kā es, bet nu ja man nākotnē vaidzēs tās formulas tad es domāju kad caur google atradīšu īsto.

----------


## Raimonds1

Va arī nerēķināt   ::  
Caur pārnesumu vai bez vienkārši jāliek tam motorītim celt noteiktu smagumu un viss jāpārrēķina pēc tam.

----------

